# Super Air Dog at Scheels



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Who had their dog in any of the events at Scheels this weekend? I put my springer in the Super Air, she jumped 13.5'. When I left a yellow lab was still in first with 20.5'.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Turner all I can say is, it figures! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a DAWG that can jump over 23 feet. But he is 6 foot 6 and a long jumper with me on the track team at NDSU.

Sorry, I coulden't resist.

Turner, 13.5' is a really good jump.

Was is Steve's dog that won?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Not sure who won it, I haven't seen any of the final results. Here is a couple of pictures. R u dun, yours don't count, they are N/R dogs oke:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

OUCH!


----------

